# Welsbesatz ratsam?



## Dolli (12. März 2007)

Hallo liebe Angelkameraden,
ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe!

Bei unserer letzten Jahreshauptvers. wurde positiv über einen Antrag abgestimmt unseren 8ha großen Stausee mit Wels zu besetzen. Leider konnte ich keinen Einfluss nehmen da ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Nun hat der Vorstand natürlich versäumt den Mitgliedern die Vor- und Nachteile aufzuzeigen. 

Daher wurde der Antrag auch positiv aufgenommen. Der Wels/ Waller ist in unserem See nicht heimisch, und gehört auch aus diesem Grund nicht in unseren See. Zudem ist überall zu lesen das ein solcher Welsbesatz die gesam. Fischbestände gravierend dezimieren kann.
Ich bitte Euch nun darum mir Berichte, Studien usw. zukommen zu lassen die ich unserm Vorstand zeigen kann. Das er sieht was er damit anrichten wird. Sollte ich mich meiner Bedenken wegen irren, auch gut. So kann ich wenigstens wieder ruhig schlafen.

mfg
Dolli


----------



## Seele (13. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Den Fehler hat unser Verein auch gemacht. Ergebnis wir haben die größten und meißten Waller in größerer Umgebung. Fangen lassenn sie sich nicht, da sie genügend Futter habe. Forellen sind alle restlos weggefressen, Karpfen lassen sich schlecht fangen, nur noch große Hechte, Aale fehlanzeige.
Also dringst nicht zu empfehlen, an dem Gewässer sind immer sehr gut Jahreskarten gekauft worden, jetzt bist du nahezu allein am Gewässer weil nichts mehr gefangen wird.

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben und schlaf schön die nächsten Nächte |gutenach


----------



## THD (13. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Ich würde auch dringend abraten, der Wels vermehrt sich höchstwahrscheinlich, irgendwann weden die einzelnen Exemplare so groß, dass sie nur noch von wenigen Anglern geziehlt beangelt werden (können).
Diese großen Welse fressen selten, dann aber große Happen.
Sprich: bei viel Futteraufkommen sind Fänge sehr selten, bei geringem Futteraufkommen die Auswirkungen auf die Fischartenzusammensetzung und die Größenpyramide massiv.


----------



## Leif (13. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Hallo,

also ich halte von gezielten und nicht übertriebenden Welsbesatz eigentlich ne Menge

Ich habe ja selber mehrere Seen und große Weiher.
Meine Welse wachsen mit den Aalen prächtig ab. Und auch andere Fische werden selten ordentlich dezemiet.
Anders sieht es da mit den krebsen aus.
Auch Brassen werden kurioserweise sehr bevorzug.


----------



## Leif (13. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



THD schrieb:


> Ich würde auch dringend abraten, der Wels vermehrt sich höchstwahrscheinlich, irgendwann weden die einzelnen Exemplare so groß, dass sie nur noch von wenigen Anglern geziehlt beangelt werden (können).
> Diese großen Welse fressen selten, dann aber große Happen.
> Sprich: bei viel Futteraufkommen sind Fänge sehr selten, bei geringem Futteraufkommen die Auswirkungen auf die Fischartenzusammensetzung und die Größenpyramide massiv.



Hast du schon mal nen großen Wels ausgenommen?
Dier sind vooooooooooolller großer Karpfen.

Meinst du die fressen nur noch große Fische?


Wichtig für Welsbesatz ist, das das ökologische Gleichgewicht stimmt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Dolli schrieb:


> Der Wels/ Waller ist in unserem See nicht heimisch, und gehört auch aus diesem Grund nicht in unseren See.


 
Mit der Aussage solltest Du dich erst einmal fragen welche Fische tatsächlich heimisch in dem Gewässer sind. Ein Stausee ist ein künstlich angelgtes Gewässer, also ist dort grundsätzlich kein Fisch heimisch. Von heimisch kann man nur sprechen, wenn sich die Fische ganz von selbst dort angesiedelt haben. Das bedeutet, es hat kein Besatz stattgefunden. Ein Wels ist in einem Stausee genauso wenig heimisch, wie der Aal, der Karpfen usw. Lediglich Fische, die aus dem Zulauf in diesen See einziehen können als heimisch betrachtet werden.

Welsbesatz ist nicht schädlich, solange man das Gleichgewicht im Auge behält. Hierzu gehört ein Bewirtschaftungsplan, den man aufstellen muß. Dieser beinhaltet Angaben über Gewässerstruktur, Wasserqualität, Nährstoffgehalt, Sauerstoffgehalt. Hat man dies alles zusammengetragen, dann kann man das Gewässer in bestimmte Kategorien einstufen. Diese geben dann wieder Aufschluß darüber, was man besetzen kann. 

Die Pauschalaussage, "Welse dezimiren den Fischbestand gravierend" ist keineswegs haltbar. Es gibt Gewässer, in denen sind, oder waren sie heimisch und gehören dementsprechend dort hin (auch als Wiedereinbürgerungsmaßnahme). Und es Gibt Gewässer, da haben sie einfach nichts zu suchen. Das gilt allerdings auch für alle anderen Fische.

Ob danach ein Wels in euer Gewässer passt oder nicht, kann Dir wohl nur ein Biologe beantworten. Ohne ein Gutachten wirst Du Deinen Vorstand wohl nicht von einem Fehler überzeugen, denn die werden immer damit argumentieren können, dass der Besatz mit XY auch nicht aus heimischen Fischen besteht. Dann war es auch noch ein Beschluß der Jahreshauptversammlung, den die Mitglieder mehrheitlich gatroffen haben. Das bedeutet, dass eigentlich auch nur die Mitglieder den Beschluß wieder rückgängig machen können.

Somit bleibt Dir nur die Einholung eines Gutachtens um damit einen neuen Gegenantrag bei der nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung zu stellen.


----------



## Leif (13. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage solltest Du dich erst einmal fragen welche Fische tatsächlich heimisch in dem Gewässer sind. Ein Stausee ist ein künstlich angelgtes Gewässer, also ist dort grundsätzlich kein Fisch heimisch. Von heimisch kann man nur sprechen, wenn sich die Fische ganz von selbst dort angesiedelt haben. Das bedeutet, es hat kein Besatz stattgefunden. Ein Wels ist in einem Stausee genauso wenig heimisch, wie der Aal, der Karpfen usw. Lediglich Fische, die aus dem Zulauf in diesen See einziehen können als heimisch betrachtet werden.
> 
> Welsbesatz ist nicht schädlich, solange man das Gleichgewicht im Auge behält. Hierzu gehört ein Bewirtschaftungsplan, den man aufstellen muß. Dieser beinhaltet Angaben über Gewässerstruktur, Wasserqualität, Nährstoffgehalt, Sauerstoffgehalt. Hat man dies alles zusammengetragen, dann kann man das Gewässer in bestimmte Kategorien einstufen. Diese geben dann wieder Aufschluß darüber, was man besetzen kann.
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag.

ich kenne in Bielefeld einen großen See der durfte nicht mit zandern besetzt werden, weil sie nicht heimisch waren.


----------



## Marlin1 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Dem was Dorschgreifer geschrieben hat, ist nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen.

Eins ist allerdings sicher, der Wels ist von den heimischen Raubfischen der
mit der besten Wachstumskoeffizienz.
D.h. ein Hecht braucht 6,5 - 7 kg Nahrung um 1 Kg Hechtfleich zu bilden.
Ein Zander braucht 5 - 6 kg Futterfisch für 1 Kg Gewichtszunahme.
Der Wels braucht nur 4 - 5 kg Futter um 1 Kg zuzunehmen.

Wenn du also verbuttete Weißfischbestände bewirtschaften willst ?
Das die Welse wirklich Gewässer die etwas größer sind leerfressen, halte
ich für eine Fabel, bevor es soweit kommt, wird der Wels zwangsläufig auf seinen eigenen Nachwuchs als Futterresource zurückgreifen.
Die Natur regelt das schon von ganz alleine. Ob in einem so kleinen Gewässer von 8 ha Welsbesatz sinnvoll ist, kann wirklich nur ein Gutachten klären.
Wenn ihr Probleme mit Algenblüten und einem Überbesatz an adulten Zooplanktonfressern habt, ist das durchaus eine Alternative.
Der Zander kann in den Trüben Gewässern die ihm entgegenkommen die großen Weißfische nicht reduzieren.
Hechte fallen als Augenjäger in trüben Gewässern fast vollständig aus.
In so einem Falle bleibt dann nur noch der Wels. Aber bitte immer mit Sinn und Verstand. Nicht nach dem Motto viel hilft auch viel.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Leif (16. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Hallo,


in meinen Augen ist der Döbel und Barsch in der Forellenregion ein viel größerer Schädling als der Wels in einem See.
Nur hat der Wels eine Größe die viel Spekulation offen lässt.


Gab es damals auch nicht mehr genug Nahrung für andere Fishe als noch 500kg schwere Störe durch die Flüsse gezogen sind?

Ist nur mal ein Gedanke von mir zum Gedanken anregen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Was wird hier diskutiert? Mutmaßungen und Glauben - oder Erfahrungswerte?
Es gibt defintiv Fälle, wo der Besatz von Welsen sich negativ auf die Artengemeinschaft und Alterszusammensetzung diverse Fischpopulationen ausgewirkt hat. In aller Regel ist der Wels dann aber auch nur der berühmte Tropfen gewesen, der das faß zum Überlaufen gebracht hat. Weil allzumeist auch viele andere Faktoren nicht mehr stimmten.

Aber einfach mal so ins Blaue hinein Welse besetzten ("da passiert schon nix") ist ganz sicher nicht ratsam...
Zumal bei nem 8 Ha Gewässer die gute Chance besteht, dass sich warme Flachzonen im Mai bilden - und der Wels ist was Laichhabitate und -bedingungen angeht wesentlich weniger wählerisch als z.B. der Karpfen. Und vermehren die Jungs sich erst einmal ist es kaum mehr möglich sie aus dem gewässer wieder zu entfernen.
Und wehe dem, es passt dann eben nicht alles zusammen... |uhoh:  Wäre nicht der erste See, wo es dann problematisch wird.


Grundsätzlich sehe ich das so ähnlich wie *Marlin1*: Es kann gut gehen, der Wels alleine ist i.d.R. nicht das Problem.
Es kann aber eben auch anders... (wie immer beim experimentieren mit neuen Spezies in einem geschlossenen Ökosystem).


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Mich würde ja jetzt mal interessieren, was so ein Wels wirklich frisst bzw. welche Fische von welcher Größe er sich mit Vorliebe einverleibt und welche Fische welcher Größe eher nicht.

Ich möchte im Herbst in einen kleinen Teich einige Waller einsetzen. Der Teich wurde vor ca. 2 Jahren abgelassen und ausgebaggert. Danach erfolgte ein Besatz von Weissfischen und Karpfen. Die Waller sollen hinein, weil sie sich a) um eine zu groß werdende Population von Karpfen und Weissfischen kümmern sollen, wir sie b) gerne angeln möchten (sie sollen eigentlich der Hauptangelfisch in diesem Teich werden) und c) weil wir sie als Speisefisch haben möchten (es wird also evtl. auch eine Entnahme mit jeweiligem Nachbesatz erfolgen).

Der Teich ist (wie oben schon beschrieben) ablasbar, sollte also etwas schief gehen, können die Welse wieder aus dem Gewässer entfernt werden und landen in der Pfanne (oder im Räucherofen :q ).

Die Frage nach den Mengen die so ein Wels vertilgt interessiert mich deswegen, weil ich gerne wissen möchte, welche Fische ich als Futterfische nachbesetzen sollte, sollten die Welse den vorhandenen Fischbestand so dezimieren, das die Nahrung für die Welse knapp wird. Momentan würde ich als Welsfutter Karpfen und einige Weissfische nachbesetzen. Spricht da etwas dagegen oder gibt es evtl. bessere Futterfische für Welse?


----------



## Leif (17. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Mich würde ja jetzt mal interessieren, was so ein Wels wirklich frisst bzw. welche Fische von welcher Größe er sich mit Vorliebe einverleibt und welche Fische welcher Größe eher nicht.
> 
> Ich möchte im Herbst in einen kleinen Teich einige Waller einsetzen. Der Teich wurde vor ca. 2 Jahren abgelassen und ausgebaggert. Danach erfolgte ein Besatz von Weissfischen und Karpfen. Die Waller sollen hinein, weil sie sich a) um eine zu groß werdende Population von Karpfen und Weissfischen kümmern sollen, wir sie b) gerne angeln möchten (sie sollen eigentlich der Hauptangelfisch in diesem Teich werden) und c) weil wir sie als Speisefisch haben möchten (es wird also evtl. auch eine Entnahme mit jeweiligem Nachbesatz erfolgen).
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier. Da steht eigentlich alles drin, was den Wels betrifft.


----------



## Dolli (18. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

So da bin ich nochmal...erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Aber.....ich habe soeben erfahren das es sich um ca. 50 Welse handeln soll die dort zu Besatz kommen sollen.  Wie gesagt 8ha!

Ein Biologe wird Garantiert nicht beauftragt, da der Antrag vom Vorstand gestellt wurde...daher glaube ich auch das wir den Besatz nicht verhindern können. 

Trotzdem Danke ich Euch.

PS. Als ich beim Vorstand erwähnte das in Bayern der Wels nicht mehr ohne Genehmigung besetzt werden dürfte bekam ich nur die Antwort "Wir sind nicht in Bayer" Also gut ----Petrie Heil


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Das ist aber nicht nur in Bayern so... in NRW z.B. muss grundsätzlich jeder Besatz genehmigt werden! Und mit Welsen wird das da relativ sicher nichts werden. :g


----------



## atibandi (18. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

mein tipp:
laßt es bleiben ihr werdet sie nicht mehr los werden!
ich kenne genügend beispiele wo dieses ganz doll in die hose gegangen ist!
das problem an welsen ist das sie sich sehr wohl in stehenden gewässern fühlen.
sie finden viel nahrung die wasser qualität stimmt usw.
dem entsprechend vermehren sie sich auch und das genau ist der punkt.
wenn es bei 30 stück bleiben würde macht das unglaublich viel sinn mit diesem fisch zu besetzen er ist ein guter futterfisch verwehrter die ganzen vorteile kennt ihr ja alle!
aber man bekommt den bestand einfach nicht mehr unter kontrolle und sobald man die ersten fische bei 90cm und mehr hat hat sich es auch erledigt mit der regulierung z.b. durch hechte o.ä.
und dann läuft das ganze aus dem ruder und man hat ein problem das dann wie folgt aussehen kann das ein mir bekannter verein seine besatz maßnahmen gestoppt hat weil von den besetzten fischen fast keine mehr gefangen wurden sondern diese in der tiefe des sees verschwunden sind!
also ich kann euch nur davon abraten.
der besatz wird euch ein paar jahre den gewünschten erfolg bringen aber dann werdet ihr keine freude mehr daran haben!
seht euch lieber nach anderen möglichkeiten um und gib deinem vorstand mal den tipp das man einen see nachhaltig bewirtschaften sollte und zwar so das in 20 jahren nicht nur welse und große karpfen gefangen werden!
wenn du willst schreib mal ne pn dann gebe ich mal die adresse von dem verein weiter dann können sie sich dann mal informieren!
grüße matti


----------



## Gardenfly (19. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

auch wenn ich jezt geprügelt werde, aber ich kann nur zu Welsbesatzt raten.
Könnte es evlt. der O-See sein über den wie sprechen ?
bei so vielen Störungen wird auch in günstigen Sommern keine erfolgreiches Laichen möglich sein.
Fraßschäden sind bei uns jedenfalls nicht vom Wels gekommen.Der Wels ist einfach nur ein guter Futterverwerter, auch bei großen sind noch immer Krabbeltiere Nahrung,vieles was über Welse berichtet wird ist reine Hysterie.

Und genemigt muß er in Nds nicht werden da er in den Elbzuflüssen heimisch war.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Ich finde Welsbesatz auch sinnvoll, vorausgesetzt, man geht da mit dem nötigen Verstand ran. 

In einen kleinem geschlossenen Gewässer hat er bestimmt nichts zu suchen. Aber es gibt Gewässer, in denen er früher einmal heimisch war und dort gehört er dann auch unter Beachtung der Verhältnismäßigkeit in den Besatzplan.

Einige Fischereigesetze der Bundesländer fordern sogar die Förderung des Artenreichtums in den Gewässern mit heimischen Fischen. Da hat der Wels genau so viele Rechte wie Lachs und Meerforelle, Aal, Karpfen, Schleie, Quappen, Hechte, Zander , Weisfische und was da sonst noch so im Wasser schwimmt und krabbelt. Viele Vereine haben diese Forderung sogar in ihre Satzungen übernommen und dementsprechend dafür die Gemeinützigkeit erlangt.


----------



## Dolli (20. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Da bin ich wieder. Ich muss hier mal was klarstellen!

Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht Welse/Waller.
Nur sollte er doch beim Besatz zum Gewässer passen.
Der See hat zwar 80 000m2 (8ha) ist aber nur 2 mtr. tief.
Über Jahre wurde dort Hechte, Forellen und Aal eingesetzt und nun holen wir uns einen Raubfisch in den See der gefräßiger ist als alle anderen zusammen ?? Selbst wenn dieser die vielen tausenden kleinen Fische dezimieren würde, was frisst er wenn diese weg sind ? 

Dem Angler sollte es doch in erster Linie beim Besatz um Bestandschutz gehen und nicht darum mal was neues zu machen. Oder liege ich damit FALSCH ? 
Gruss
Dolli


----------



## Gardenfly (20. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

der Wels frisst deutlich weniger als andere Räuber,wird nur wegen der besseren Energieausbeute größer.
Da es kei Natürliches Gewässer ist ist der Bestand eh nur nach gutdünken des Vereines entstanden.


----------



## Dolli (20. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Ok....so kann mann das auch sehen.......
wie gesagt mir ist es wichtiger der vorhandenen Bestand zu pflegen...und nicht zu vernichten


----------



## Dolli (20. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> auch wenn ich jezt geprügelt werde, aber ich kann nur zu Welsbesatzt raten.
> Könnte es evlt. der O-See sein über den wie sprechen ?
> bei so vielen Störungen wird auch in günstigen Sommern keine erfolgreiches Laichen möglich sein.
> Fraßschäden sind bei uns jedenfalls nicht vom Wels gekommen.Der Wels ist einfach nur ein guter Futterverwerter, auch bei großen sind noch immer Krabbeltiere Nahrung,vieles was über Welse berichtet wird ist reine Hysterie.
> ...


 
Nein es ist nicht der O-See.
Und in unserm See gíbt es genug RUHIGE Stellen wo er ableichen kann.
Das er in Nds nicht genehmigt werden muss..ist mir bekannt.
Nur sollte es doch möglich sein auch von anderen zu lernen, wenn diese bereits Erfahrungen damit gesammelt haben, oder?
Und da sollte doch das Landob Bayer oder NRW doch ega sein.


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Eins ist allerdings sicher, der Wels ist von den heimischen Raubfischen der
> mit der besten Wachstumskoeffizienz.
> D.h. ein Hecht braucht 6,5 - 7 kg Nahrung um 1 Kg Hechtfleich zu bilden.
> Ein Zander braucht 5 - 6 kg Futterfisch für 1 Kg Gewichtszunahme.
> Der Wels braucht nur 4 - 5 kg Futter um 1 Kg zuzunehmen.



auf welche Grössen bezieht sich das? 

Nochwas:
In Gewässern mit reichlich Muscheln und Krebsen sieht es für Waller wohl sehr gut aus.
Ob die Zahlen nicht darauf basieren dass Waller irgendeine andere Naturfutterquelle des Gewässers  zu nutzen verstehen (Muscheln, Krebse) wär noch ne Frage.
Ein weiteres Problem  für mich ist   was der Waller in dem betroffenen Gewässer dann frisst. 
Ernährt sich der Waller  von dreipfündigen Hechten und Zandern die sonst weitgehend unbehelligt wären, siehts mit der Bilanz weniger gut aus. Dann kannst du vor jedes Kilo Futterfisch für Waller im Extremfall (Hechtzuchtteich) den Faktor 6,5 bis 7 setzen.  Also ab die Show:bis zu 42 Kilo Futterfisch bräuchte demnach ein Waller, der sich in einer Hechtzuchtanlage auf die Hechte spezialisiert um ein Kilo zuzulegen. 
In jedem Fall hat ein einmal grosser Waller die Fähigkeit noch viel zu wachsen, also auch mehr zu fressen als ein grosser Hecht, und das in Form von Portionsfischen, Satzfischen...


----------



## Lorenz (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

@Bibbelmann:
Natürlich wird er auch Raubfische fressen wenn er die Möglichkeit hat,aber das machen andere Fische auch! Bedenke,dass andere Fische auch noch ihre eigenen Artgenossen fressen...



> Also ab die Show bis zu 42 Kilo Futterfisch bräuchte demnach ein Waller, der sich in einer Hechtzuchtanlage auf die Hechte spezialisiert um ein Kilo zuzulegen.


Kann man deiner Meinung nach einen Zuchtteich mit einem "natürlichem" Gewässer vergleichen? |kopfkrat 
Wer setzt einen Waller in einen "Hechtzuchtteich"?

Und was ist mit dem Hecht im Forellenteich? Der frißt keine Forellen oder wie?
Ein großer Hecht frißt keine Portions/Satzfische? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bibbelmann (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Hi Lorenz- hab ja nicht behauptet dass andere Fische prinzipiell anders sind. EIn 40 kg Waller kann aber noch volle Pulle wachsen und grosse Satzfische fressen, wie gesagt. EIn kapitaler alter Hecht braucht einfach nicht so viel wie ein gleichschwerer Wels, weil er nicht mehr viel wächst 

Gruß


----------



## Gardenfly (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

aber ein großer Hecht benötigt genug Nahrung um sein Gewicht zu halten,Bewegung benötigt Energie.
Ich glaube vielen ist garnicht bewusst das Räuber in der Natur vorgesehen sind und häufiger der Besatzt von Karpfen mehr schaden anrichtet da er Nahrungsquellen erschöpfen kann,und deren Folgen dann den Räubern angelastet werden.
Beispiel : beretzt mal in einen Teich mit Karrauschen Spiegelkarpfen innerhalb von wenigen Jahren sind keine Karrauschen mehr da,sollte dort ein Hecht/Zander/wels drin sein wird dieser immer der schuldige sein.


----------



## Leif (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Vielleicht sollten sich mache Leute erst mal mit Literatur beschäftigen.
Wer von euch hat in seinem Privatgewässer Welse bis 35kg?
Und kommt jetzt nicht, wie "Wir ahben im bodensee noch viel größere" oder so.
In meinen Weihern hat er bestimmt nicht soviel Nahrungsauswahl wie in einem rieseigen See.
Ihr tut ja so als ob ein 50kg Wels jeden tag drei karofen von 1,5kg verschlingt.


Man kann eure Gedanken gut mit den Jägern aus ostdeutschland vergleichen. Statt froh zu sein, das 30 Wölfe wieder in deutschland sind, haben sie Angst um ihr Wild.
So ein Wolf reißt auch jeden tag nen Hirsch.


Denkt immer daran. Der Wels ist heimischer als irgendein zander oder regenboner.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Dolli schrieb:


> unseren 8ha großen Stausee
> ...
> Nur sollte er doch beim Besatz zum Gewässer passen.
> Der See hat zwar 80 000m2 (8ha) ist aber nur 2 mtr. tief.
> Über Jahre wurde dort Hechte, Forellen und Aal eingesetzt und nun holen wir uns einen Raubfisch in den See der gefräßiger ist als alle anderen zusammen ??


Du solltest erstmal noch was mehr über die Wasserbedingungen, Temperaturen usw. sagen.
Was ist das für ein See? Hat er z.B. Ein+Ausflüsse, einen Damm, und ist er ablaßbar? Alles das spielt für die Bewertung eine wichtige Rolle. 

In einem klarwasserigen flachen See mit evtl. noch ordentlich Krautstellen und gutem Hechtbestand kleine Satzwelse einzusetzen ist ja eine merkwürdige Fütterungsmaßnahme. |rolleyes 
Genauso ist die Frage nach dem übergewichtigen Weißfischbestand wichtig, sagte Leif ja mit großen Brassen schon? gibts die oder nicht? 
So kommen eine Menge Faktoren zusammen, ob so ein spezieller Besatz überhaupt Sinn macht. 

Wesentlich geschickter als ein plattes Pro/Contra im Verein wäre die Anfrage und das Anmahnen einer vernünftigen Begutachtung und Untersuchung (der Welseignung), was da überhaupt hinpaßt und vorhanden ist. Ansonsten kann es eigentlich nur schief gehen. :g


----------



## Bibbelmann (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Leif schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sich mache Leute erst mal mit Literatur beschäftigen.
> Wer von euch hat in seinem Privatgewässer Welse bis 35kg?
> Und kommt jetzt nicht, wie "Wir ahben im bodensee noch viel größere" oder so.



Hallo- gut und schön, in meinem Hausgewässer, das einmal sehr fischreich war (viele Güstern und Brassen, jetzt praktisch keine mehr) sind sicher   Welse über 30 kg drin, und zwar einige. 40kg/80 Pfund Welse würden mich gar nicht wundern, und das ist ein kleiner sehr fruchtbarer See mit ein paar Hektar.


----------



## Leif (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du solltest erstmal noch was mehr über die Wasserbedingungen, Temperaturen usw. sagen.
> Was ist das für ein See? Hat er z.B. Ein+Ausflüsse, einen Damm, und ist er ablaßbar? Alles das spielt für die Bewertung eine wichtige Rolle.
> 
> In einem klarwasserigen See mit evtl. noch ordentlich Krautstellen und gutem Hechtbestand kleine Satzwelse einzusetzen ist ja eine merkwürdige Fütterungsmaßnahme. |rolleyes
> ...




Sehr gutes postin.
Wirklich toll.

Es gibt immer ne Menge Faktoren die abgeklärt sein müssen.

ich hasse solche Aussagen, wenn jemand sagt, ich probiere es mit Forellen. Werde schon merken ob es klappt.
Wir haben die Verantwortung, weil wir aktiv in die Natur eingreifen.
das sollte jeder jedes mal bedenken, wenn wir besetzen.
Genauso ist es sehr heikel eine frage zu stellen ohne Infos.
Ich weiß nicht wie die Gegebenheiten sind und wieviel erfahrung de Poster immer mit sich bringt.
Mein Vorpächter meinte auch, das er die bäume die ins Wasser gestürzt sind nicht rausgeholt hat, weil die Forellen dran gelaicht haben.

Ich könnte manchen leuten wegen doofheit echt den Schein wegnehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Leif schrieb:


> Mein Vorpächter meinte auch, das er die bäume die ins Wasser gestürzt sind nicht rausgeholt hat, weil die Forellen dran gelaicht haben.


Was war denn das für eine merkwürdige Forellensorte? |kopfkrat 
Vielleicht Tibetanische Holzforellen oder Barschforellen oder sowas? :g :q :q :q


----------



## Mulich (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Eigentlich ist ein Welsbesatz sehr ratsam.

Durch das drohende Aalfangverbot durch unsere Spitzenpolitiker ( :v)  werden wir uns bald die Abende

(Nächte) sonst anderweitig

vertreiben müssen...nur nicht mehr am Wasser.

Denn dort wo der Aal-und Wallerfang Nachts noch erlaubt ist...fällt ja dann das Erstere bald weg.
Betrifft allerdings nur die Angler. Glasaalfressende Franzosen / Asiaten, staatlich subvensionierte Hexelfabriken (Wasserkraftwerke) und die neuen Ratten der Lüfte (Kormoran)...machen weiter alles zunichte!

Also...Waller her! Sonst geht ja bald nichts mehr!


----------



## Dolli (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du solltest erstmal noch was mehr über die Wasserbedingungen, Temperaturen usw. sagen.
> Was ist das für ein See? Hat er z.B. Ein+Ausflüsse, einen Damm, und ist er ablaßbar? Alles das spielt für die Bewertung eine wichtige Rolle.
> 
> In einem klarwasserigen flachen See mit evtl. noch ordentlich Krautstellen und gutem Hechtbestand kleine Satzwelse einzusetzen ist ja eine merkwürdige Fütterungsmaßnahme. |rolleyes
> ...


 
Krautstellen haben wir nicht viele. Der Hechtbestand scheint ausreichend. Brassen haben wir nur wenige, kleine.
Der See ist nicht so einfach abzulassen. Die möglichkeit bestände zwar aber bei 8ha...wo sollen wir da die Fische lassen?? 
Und wer führt eine solche Welseignung durch ? und was kostet diese ??


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Fischökologische Gutachten (Vorsicht - es geht hierbei ja nicht um fischer*ei*ökologische Aspekte) sidn einigermaßen aufwendig.
Wenn Du da aber ernsthaft Interesse dran hast, kannst Du Dich gerne via PN mit mir in Verbindung setzen. :g


----------



## Dolli (21. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Fischökologische Gutachten (Vorsicht - es geht hierbei ja nicht um fischer*ei*ökologische Aspekte) sidn einigermaßen aufwendig.
> Wenn Du da aber ernsthaft Interesse dran hast, kannst Du Dich gerne via PN mit mir in Verbindung setzen. :g


 
Hallo ..was bedeutet aufwendig ? vor dem Aufwand habe ich keine Angst.....wichtiger ist die Frage des Kostenfaktor


----------



## LAC (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Hallo zusammen,
nun habe ich drei seiten gelesen und festgestellt, das jeder seine gedanken freien lauf lässt. Der eine will ein waller der andere nicht und so wie ich gelesen habe wurde der besatz auf demokratische weise  von den vereinsmitgliedern beschlossen - so ist es bei einigen vereinen, da zählen die finger, was mit der natur gemacht wird. 
Ich stelle fest, das der verein nur aus "fachleuten" besteht die sich bestens auskennen - das wird beschlossen, für mich ist es ein spielen mit der natur. Ist im verein überhaupt ein gewässerwart, der bei der zuständigen landesanstalt für fischerei mal geschnupprt hat, dh. einen kursus besucht hat,  was alles berücksichtigen werden muss,  wenn es um fischbesatz geht. Das ist schon ganz gewaltig, was er da wissen muss. Der kann dann - wenn er nicht geschlafen hat - und alle fakten vorliegen hat, einen besatzplan vorlegen und darüber kann dann abgestimmt werden ob das geld reicht oder nicht für den kauf der vorgeschlagenen fische. Jedoch sollte ein ausgewogener einheimischer bestand an fischen - dazu gehören auch die bedrohten kleinfische - das gewässer aufweisen.

Nun kenne ich dieses gewässer nicht und wenn es einen einlauf  /auslauf hat unterliegt es anderen gesetzen (so kenne ich es) als ein loch oder schlammteich oder gartenteich gefüllt mit wasser und dicke fische - die man anhand von fotos - da man kapitale brocken liebt - besetzt hat. 
Und da das fischereigesetz  landessache ist, kann es von land zu land unterschiedlich sein.
Jedenfalls sollte man die zuständige behörde mal anrufen und um ein rat fragen - sie geben gerne eine auskunft. Sende mir eine pn und ich sende dir einige adressen, wo du eine fachlischen rat bekommst. 

Du kannst auch mal die örtliche presse anrufen - wenn du mut hast - und ihnen mitteilen, du hättest erfahren, das man am vereinsgewässer - durch demokratisch beschluss - jetzt den bestaz von waller vornehmen würde. Un da der Wels bei den freizeitfischern sehr beliebt ist und der flache warme see, die beste vorraussetzung hat für eine vermehrung dieser art, würde dort demnächst eine wallerzucht entstehen. Es bereichert die region und wird eine touristische attraktion werden, wenn man das naturschauspiel beobachtet,  wenn in den morgenstunden der nebel auf dem wasser liegt und die köpfe dieser nicht einheimischen fischart aus dem wasser kommen und die enten fressen - da ist loch ness nichts gegen. 

Deinen zusätzlichen vorschlag hätte man gar nicht erst angehört, dabei wolltest du nur das gewässer und den uferstreufen schützen, da mit erhöhten besucherzahlen und angler zu rechnen ist, war deine idee,  haie auszusetzen - sie kommen aus dem nicaragua see - sind gefährliche süsswasser haie - da bewegt man sich nur an land und holt sich keine nassen füsse da man respekt vor der natur hat.

Wenn ich in der redaktion sitzen würde - könntest du am nächsten tag eine geile geschichte lesen die der wahrheit entsprciht, wenn man zwischen den zeilen lesen kann.

Zur information, er liebt grössere gewässer und benötigt zum ablaichen wassertemperaturen von 18 Grad und flachwassergebiete mit pflanzenwuchs, da er in ein art nest die eier ablegt. (ca. 30.000 Eier je kg körpergewicht) - ideale vorraussetzung, da haben sie aber mal glück gehabt, diese demokratische runde.


----------



## laverda (31. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Hi Boardies! 
Hier möchte ich mich auch einmal kurz zu Wort melden, da hier Zahlen durchs Board geistern, die so nicht stimmen. 
Fakt ist, dass in einem über das Jahr hinreichend gut temperierten stehenden oder langsam fließenden Gewässer mit normalem Weißfischbesatz Welse 6 - 7 kg Nahrung für 1 kg Gewichtszunahme benötigen, Hechte 8 - 10 kg und Zander 9 - 12 kg. Die Gewichtszunahme erfolgt zeitlich schneller oder langsamer je nach Nahrungsangebot. Das Verhältnis zwischen aufgenommener Futtermenge und Gewichtszunahme bleibt jedoch in diesen Grenzen weitgehend konstant. Dass z.B. ein Wels 50 kg Nahrung aufnimmt und nur 1 kg an Körpergewicht zunimmt, verweise ich in das Land der Fabeln oder aber dieser Wels paddelt permanent mit einer solchen Geschwindigkeit durch das Wasser, dass er die 10-fache Energiemenge verbraucht wie dies dieser Art typisch ist. (Vielleicht gibts in diesen Gewässern ja einen ganzjährigen Unterwasser-Triathlon für Bartelträger). 
Zum Besatzrisiko: Auch unser Verein hat in ein Altwasser mit 2 m Wassertiefe und 3 ha Größe vor ca. 20 Jahren etwa 20 Welse von 50 - 70 cm eingesetzt. Einige sind eingegangen, ein paar wurden bald darauf angeblich auch gefangen. Danach jahrelange Pause bis auf einen Fang von angeblich 20 kg. Der Weißfischbestand, insbesondere Brassen aber auch Schleien und Aale sind in den letzten Jahren stark rückläufig. Verantwortlich dafür ist natürlich der Wels!?? Ich selber fing in den letzten 3 Jahren 5 untermaßige ! Welse (40 - 50 cm) und zwei von je 110 cm Länge, mindestens 3 erheblich größere habe ich beim Drill verloren. 
Hier ein Vergleich, der mich bedenklich stimmt: 
Ein Kormoran frisst bis zu 0,5 kg Fisch pro Tag, wir haben im Winter bis zu 10 dieser Fressmaschinen auf dem Wasser!!! => 0,5kg X 10 = 5 kg Weißfisch, Aal, Schleie pro Tag!!! entsprechend fast 1 kg Welsgewichtszunahme! Unter normalen Verhältnissen nimmt ein Wels nicht mehr als 2 - 3 kg Pro Jahr zu! entsprechend 6!! Tagen Besuch EINES Kormorans!!
Fazit: 
Der Wels vermehrt sich, selbst wenn nur wenige Exemplare gesetzt werden. Ist er einmal im Wasser, wird man ihn nicht mehr los. 
Bevor der Wels aber für ein Leerfressen eines Wassers verantwortlich gemacht wird, sollten ALLE anderen Einflussfaktoren auf den Bestand berücksichtigt werden. 
Da ich an unserem Wasser halbwegs regelmäßig den bärtigen Gesellen nachstelle und nur 2 - 3 von Ihnen pro Jahr an den Haken bekomme, kann der Wels nicht für den Rückgang der Bestandsdichte anderer Fischarten verantwortlich sein, selbst in unserem kleinen Gewässer. 
Dieser Beitrag erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit und heute wäre ich gegen einen Besatz mit Welsen.........eine Bereicherung des Wassers ist er aber auf jeden Fall........Noch!


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. März 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



laverda schrieb:


> Dass z.B. ein Wels 50 kg Nahrung aufnimmt und nur 1 kg an Körpergewicht zunimmt, verweise ich in das Land der Fabeln




Vorsicht! Er braucht tatsächlich um 50 kg Weißfische  (die er nicht selbst aufnimmt) wenn er sich von Hechten oder Zandern (oder Rapfen, Barschen?)ernährt. Steht oben korrekt drin. Nein, die nimmt er nicht selber auf aber die setzt er um


----------



## Leif (2. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Er braucht tatsächlich um 50 kg Weißfische  (die er nicht selbst aufnimmt) wenn er sich von Hechten oder Zandern (oder Rapfen, Barschen?)ernährt. Steht oben korrekt drin. Nein, die nimmt er nicht selber auf aber die setzt er um



Vielleicht bin ich blöd.
Aber ich habe das posting jetzt fünf mal gelesen und schnall es nicht.
Das Zitat verstehe ich aber nicht den text dazu.
Kann mich jemand aufklären?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Er meint das so, das wenn ein Wels einen Hecht von 5 Kg vertilgt, welcher zuvor 50 Kg Weissfische vertilgt hat, in wirklichkeit nicht 5 Kg Fisch (Hecht) sondern 55 Kg Fisch (Gewicht des Hechtes + das der Weissfische) vertilgt. 

Ist aber in meinen Augen völliger Unsinn, denn die 50 Kg Weissfische sind so oder so weg, ob der Hecht der die 50 Kg gefressen hat nun vom Wels gefressen wird oder nicht.


----------



## Leif (2. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Er meint das so, das wenn ein Wels einen Hecht von 5 Kg vertilgt, welcher zuvor 50 Kg Weissfische vertilgt hat, in wirklichkeit nicht 5 Kg Fisch (Hecht) sondern 55 Kg Fisch (Gewicht des Hechtes + das der Weissfische) vertilgt.
> 
> Ist aber in meinen Augen völliger Unsinn, denn die 50 Kg Weissfische sind so oder so weg, ob der Hecht der die 50 Kg gefressen hat nun vom Wels gefressen wird oder nicht.



Danke.

Muss man erst mal schnallen.
Aber du hast recht.
Auf den vergleich muss man erst mal kommen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Leif schrieb:


> Auf den vergleich muss man erst mal kommen.


 
So kann man sich jedes Argument hinbiegen, so wie man es gerade braucht. Einfach ein paar Zahlen verdrehen und schon passt es.

Mann könnte so auch sagen: Gut das der Wels den Hecht gefressen hat, dann werden nicht mehr so viele Weißfische gefressen und der Bestand erholt sich.......|kopfkrat 

Ist doch auch ein Argument, oder?


----------



## Gardenfly (2. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

es stimmt nicht das der Wels Weissfische frisst, laut Zeitung mit 4 Buchstaben besteht seine Nahrung aus Hunden,Enten und Rentern,muß doch stimmen wenn es geschrieben steht.

Nur um eure Wels frißt Hechtstatistik zu vervollständigen ,was ist wenn der Hecht vorher auch schon einige Hechte gefressen hat (also Tonnen von Fisch)und sich nicht vom Wels erlegen läßt ist es dann ein guter Hecht ?

und noch einmal etwas zum Nachdenken :
in einer Untersuchung hatten 48% aller Welse Krebse/Wollhandkrabben im Magen.
In einer anderen Untersuchung 20% Wasserflöhe und Bachflohkrebse und die Wels waren alle Maßig.


----------



## laverda (3. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> es stimmt nicht das der Wels Weissfische frisst, laut Zeitung mit 4 Buchstaben besteht seine Nahrung aus Hunden,Enten und Rentern,muß doch stimmen wenn es geschrieben steht.
> 
> Nur um eure Wels frißt Hechtstatistik zu vervollständigen ,was ist wenn der Hecht vorher auch schon einige Hechte gefressen hat (also Tonnen von Fisch)und sich nicht vom Wels erlegen läßt ist es dann ein guter Hecht ?
> 
> ...


 
.....Guter Kommentar!!!! 
Unser Bartelträger frisst eben nicht nur Aale, Schleie usw, sondern auch das, was sonst noch kreucht und fleucht. Das muss man sich vorstellen: Aus 6 kg Wollhandkrabben entstehen wunderbare 1000gr absolut deliziöses Welsfleisch!!!!! 
Ich für mein Teil freu mich schon auf die Grillsaison, fehlt nur noch ein ein entsprechender Koteletlieferant. 
Spaß beiseite.....bitte lasst euer Wasser von Fachleuten genau untersuchen, bevor ihr Welse setzt. Damit meine ich nicht irgendwelche selbsternannten "Spezis" sondern echte Fachleute. Uns hat allein schon ein Rat und die Stellungnahme des Prof. Rennert, Fischereibiologe der Uni Berlin ein gutes Stück weitergeholfen. Bevor man in die Natur eingreift, sollten unbedingt die Randbedingungen sorgfältig untersucht werden. Weitsicht und Professionalität in dieser Sache werden sich auf Dauer auszahlen. Eine gute Adreasse für eine Bestandsaufnahme ist foolishfarmer. Wir hatten mit unserer Welsproblematik regen Austausch, nur leider wurde die von mir angeregte Bestandsaufnahme nicht beauftragt.


----------



## Bibbelmann (3. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Ist aber in meinen Augen völliger Unsinn, denn die 50 Kg Weissfische sind so oder so weg, ob der Hecht der die 50 Kg gefressen hat nun vom Wels gefressen wird oder nicht.



ich bekomm halt für das Kilo Wels in dem Fall 5 (eher 6 bis 7) kg Hecht, und das in ordentlicher Grösse. 
Im Extremfall  kann ich 70 5 Pfünder Hecht anstelle eines 50pfündigen Wallers fangen.


----------



## Leif (3. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> ich bekomm halt für das Kilo Wels in dem Fall 5 (eher 6 bis 7) kg Hecht, und das in ordentlicher Grösse.
> Im Extremfall  kann ich 70 5 Pfünder Hecht anstelle eines 50pfündigen Wallers fangen.




hallo bei deinen Beiträgen zu dem thema habe ich so meine Schwierigkeiten.
Schnallen tue ich die wohl auf Anhieb nie.....vielleicht erklärt mir ja noch mal einer den Sinn.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Den Sinn verstehe ich jetzt auc nicht so ganz ... 

Übrigens - Der Wels ist, wie laverda und Gardenfly schon richtig anmerkten, ein Allesfresser.

Ein 1,80er, der letztes Jahr im großen Bornhoster See in Oldenburg gefangen wurde hatte sogar einen Kormoran im Magen ...


----------



## LAC (4. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Hallo,
wenn er die richtige grösse hat, kann man sich freuen, da man mit einem fang gleich zwei fische landen kann, einen schnauzbart und ein hecht im magen. Es kann auch ein fischräuber ein komoran sein, auch eine ente nimmt er. 
Nicht schön ist, wenn ein kleinkind dabei ist, da macht er kein halt.
Nun sollte man beim Besatz dieser art nicht scherzen - er ist ein allesfresser und dezimiert den bestand und deshalb sollte man fachleute hinzuziehen, damit eine genaue untersuchung stattfindet. Wer dieses nicht macht, spielt etwas mit der natur. 
Da empfehle ich, die angelei erstmal mit einer magnetangel auf dem wohnzimmertisch auszuüben, da könnent keine fehler beim besatz auftreten und man hat immer was an der angel. Wenn man ein starkes magnet nimmt, hat man alle fische auf einmal gefangen - wo kann man das schon.

Hier müssen fachleute her - damit es richtig gemacht wird.


----------



## Lorenz (4. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> - er ist ein allesfresser und dezimiert den bestand



Hi

Er ist ein Allesfresser:
Ist das nicht ein Pro Argument? 
Ein Fisch setzt "niedere Tiere",Wirbellose etc. direkt in Edelfisch um! Das ist doch super,oder?
Demnach wird auch weniger der Bestand dezimiert als z.B. beim Hecht?

Dezimiert den Bestand:
Trifft das nicht auf alle Raubfische zu?  |kopfkrat






@Bibbelmann
Im Extremfall fressen die größeren Hechte alle kleineren und die ,die gleich groß sind ,verbeißen sich ineinander und sterben! Zum Schluss ist kein Hecht mehr da.
Ist das nicht ein tolles Argument gegen Hechte? 
*Achtung Ironie*


----------



## Leif (4. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Den Sinn verstehe ich jetzt auc nicht so ganz ...
> 
> Übrigens - Der Wels ist, wie laverda und Gardenfly schon richtig anmerkten, ein Allesfresser.
> 
> Ein 1,80er, der letztes Jahr im großen Bornhoster See in Oldenburg gefangen wurde hatte sogar einen Kormoran im Magen ...



Hi du.

Na dann sterbe ich nicht alleine doof! :m 
Bist du dir sicher, das der Wels nicht aus dem terwisch bei leer (Stickhausen) war.
Weil soviele große Welse gibt es im Norden nicht und schon gar nicht mit nem schwarzen Vogel im magen.

Guck hier!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (4. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Nein, der Waller den ich meine der war aus Oldenburg. Stand auch ganz groß in unserer Vereinszeitung. Letztes Jahr wurden allein im großen Bornhoster See drei oder vier Waller zwischen 1,20 m und 1,80 m gefangen. Die Bestände dort sind mittlerweile recht gut. In OL wurden in viele Gewässer Welse eingesetzt. Bisher hat dies weder dem Friedfisch, noch dem Raubfischbestand geschadet.

Ich glaube ich weiss jetzt was Bibbelmann meint. Lorenz hat es ja recht gut erklärt. Der größere Räuber ist der Hecht und nicht der Wels. Ich denke Bibbelmann wollte uns damit sagen, das es wohl sinnvoller ist Welse ein zu setzen als Hechte, da die Hechte die Bestände in größerem Ausmaß dezimieren als die Welse.


----------



## Bibbelmann (4. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> @Bibbelmann
> Im Extremfall fressen die größeren Hechte alle kleineren und die ,die gleich groß sind ,verbeißen sich ineinander und sterben! Zum Schluss ist kein Hecht mehr da.
> Ist das nicht ein tolles Argument gegen Hechte?
> *Achtung Ironie*


so können sie wenigstens keine Weißfische fressen- die bleiben dann für den Wels der in diesem Extremfall durch seine guten Verwertungseigenschaften den Weiher aufwertet *achtung Ironie*

bevor der thread weiter abdriftet- ich kenne ein Gewässer in denen vor Jahrzehnten Welse besetzt worden sind sehr gut und da ging der Schuss nach hinten los, an dem genannten Weiher in dem etliche 40Pfund Welse und Grössere drin sind sind heute viel weniger fangbare und verwertbare  Fische als zu der Zeit als es noch ein reines Hecht/Zander Gewässer war. So ganz aus der Luft gegriffen sind die genannten Argumente also nicht


----------



## SchwalmAngler (4. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Ich kenne mindestens drei Gewässer, in denen vor Jahren Hecht eingesetzt wurden, welche vorher einen sehr guten Friedfischbestand hatten. An diesen Gewässern fing man teilweise richtig gute und viele Schleien. Jetzt fängt man nur noch Hechte zwischen 10 und 20 Pfund. Als Friedfisch Angler sitzt man sich teilweise den Hintern wund ohne auch nur einen Fisch zu sehen.

So pauschal wie Du meinst Bibbelmann kann man also nicht urteilen.

Hier wurde ebenso etwas vom Besatz her falsch gemacht wie bei den von Dir genannten Gewässern. und zwar wurde der Fehler gemacht Raubfische ein zu setzen ohne in den Jahren danach Futterfische in ausreichenden Mengen nach zu besetzen. Würde dies beachtet werden, gäbe es solche Probleme nämlich nicht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> So pauschal wie Du meinst Bibbelmann kann man also nicht urteilen.


 
Das sehe ich genauso. Bei uns finden regelmäßig Vereinsveranstaltungen statt. Bei diesen Veranstaltungen wird gezielt auf Friedfische geangelt. Seit dem Setzkescherverbot werden diese Friedfische abgeschlagen und an Tierparks weiter gegeben. Ein Nachbesatz findet teilweise auch nicht statt. Der Bestand ist schon um einiges zurückgegangen, einige Friedfischarten werden gar nicht mehr gefangen.

Ironie an: Angler dürfen nicht mehr besetzt werden. Ironie aus

Ich kann nur sagen, dass man nicht immer einzelnen Raubfischen die Schuld geben darf. Ob es nun der Hecht oder der Wels ist, ist unerheblich, wenn man nicht vernünftig mit der Natur umgeht und für ein ordentliches Gleichgewicht im Gewässer sorgt, dann geht jeder Besatz schief.

Jeder, der ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet ist für ein vernünftiges Gleichgewicht verantwortlich. Das wird allerdings oft außer Acht gelassen, da wir Angler oft vorlieben für einzelne Fischarten haben und dementsprechend werden auch nur diese Arten gezielt besetzt. Über die Auswirkungen macht man sich erst einen Kopf, wenn es zu spät ist.

Jeder, der ein Gewässer besetzt, hat sich um einen ausreichenden, artenreichen, ausgewogenen und heimischen Fischbestand zu kümmern. Um dies zu gewährleisten muss man sich eben die Biologie der einzelnen Gewässer anschauen und kann nicht nach Gefühl besetzen.

Wenn man sich diese Grundregel aneignet, dann kann es aus meiner Sicht nicht zu einem Fehlbesatz kommen. Die meisten Probleme sind von Menschenhand gemacht, weil er über seine Handlungen zu wenig nachdenkt. 

Meine Grundaussage ist immer:

Wo der Wels hin gehört, da gehört er hin und das gilt genauso für alle anderen Fischarten.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wels_%28Fisch%29

Wenn man sich hier dann mal die Lebensweise des Welses anschaut (große warme Seen, langsam fließende Flüsse) dann kann ein Besatz in kleinen Seen und tümpeln schon mal nicht als artgerecht eingestuft werden. Folglich ist er dort grundsätzlich nicht zu besetzen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (4. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Ich kenne mindestens drei Gewässer, in denen vor Jahren Hecht eingesetzt wurden, welche vorher einen sehr guten Friedfischbestand hatten. An diesen Gewässern fing man teilweise richtig gute und viele Schleien. Jetzt fängt man nur noch Hechte zwischen 10 und 20 Pfund. Als Friedfisch Angler sitzt man sich teilweise den Hintern wund ohne auch nur einen Fisch zu sehen.
> 
> So pauschal wie Du meinst Bibbelmann kann man also nicht urteilen.
> 
> Hier wurde ebenso etwas vom Besatz her falsch gemacht wie bei den von Dir genannten Gewässern. und zwar wurde der Fehler gemacht Raubfische ein zu setzen ohne in den Jahren danach Futterfische in ausreichenden Mengen nach zu besetzen. Würde dies beachtet werden, gäbe es solche Probleme nämlich nicht.






finde ich lächerlich, in ein Gewässer das nicht ausreichend Futter produziert gehören solche Räuber per se einfach nicht rein. Darin liegt die Frucht der Pauschalisierung und ich lese aus dem was du schreibst dass wir was Raubfischgbesatz angeht  die gleichen Erfahrungen haben. Ich will aber nicht für Geld und gute Worte aus einem Naturgewässer einen Wels"Forellenteich" machen! In dem Gewässer auf das ich mich bezieh waren übrigens vorher reichlich dicke Hechte drin und das ging ja noch. Beim Waller(Wels..) Besatz kann man also noch mehr falsch machen.




> Wenn man sich hier dann mal die Lebensweise des Welses anschaut (große warme Seen, langsam fließende Flüsse) dann kann ein Besatz in kleinen Seen und tümpeln schon mal nicht als artgerecht eingestuft werden. Folglich ist er dort grundsätzlich nicht zu besetzen.


|good:


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (6. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Hallo Leute!
Zu dem ganzen Thema will ich euch mal eine kurze Geschichte (wahr) erzählen. Vor ungefähr einem Jahr habe ich zusammen mit meinem Kumpel einenWeiher gepachtet, der ca. 20 m lang und 8 m breit ist. Den Weiher haben wir von einer Familie übernommen, die sich mehr als 5 Jahre überhaupt nicht mehr darum gekümmert haben. Als diese uns erzählten das da vielleicht noch ein Wels drin wäre haben wir nur gelacht. Als wir den Weiher dann vor einem halben Jahr leer laufen liessen haben wir unseren Augen nicht getraut. Denn dieser kleine Weiher war voll mit Rotaugen, Schleien, Barschen und sonstigen Kleinfischen. Ausserdem befanden sich darin zwei putzmuntere Welse ca. 1,20 und 0,90 m lang. Also wenn mir jetzt noch jemand erzählen will, das ein Wels eine Fressmaschiene ist kann ich darüber nur lachen, obwohl ich es vorher auch nicht besser gewusst hätte. Also ich würde mir um einen Welsbesatz , wenn nicht übertrieben keine Sorgen machen, sondern mich über den tollen Fisch freuen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (6. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

1,20 und 0,90m sind aber auch winzige Welse- die Grössen sollten sie eigentlich innerhalb kurzer Zeit haben-  |kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (6. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Lass das bloss Die Finger von. Euer Gewässerwart sollte noch einmal zum Lehrgang gehen. ich mache diesen Job schon über 30 Jahre und habe bei anderen Vereinen gesehen , wasd da passiert.


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (6. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Das wichtige ist doch die Tatsache, daß die Welse den kleinen Teich in all den Jahren keineswegs leergefressen haben.


----------



## LAC (6. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Hallo,
@ Lorenz

Es geht ja nicht um wels oder hecht bzw. eine dezimierung,  wo sie heimisch sind, da sind sie und wenn sie dort gefangen werden, das ist doch eine tolle sache, dort sind auch reichlich fische.  
Die problematik liegt woanders, wenn menschen sich gedanken machen um den besatz, da spielen immer mehrere faktoren eine rolle, der eine möchte nicht immer in den Planzen sein montage verlieren, damit er fische fangen kann und setzt graskarpfen ein. Nach zwei jahren merkt er, dass er nur noch ein schlammloch hat. Seine montage verliert er nicht mehr, jedoch sind eines tages auch keine fische mehr da - damit hat er nicht gerechnet.  Der andere will dicke fische fangen und setzt welse aus, die jedoch nicht heimisch sind - warum?  Der andere dicke bachforellen, hat jedoch nur ein schlammloch. So ist es nunmal und an nicht angelbare kleinfische denkt kaum einer, da man sie ja nicht angeln will. 
Um ein ausgewogenen fischbestand zu haben, sollte man an alles denken - aber nicht nur denken - sondern erst mal prüfen welche fische sind eigentlich im gewässer, dieses können kaum welche sagen. Es sind alles nur vermutungen, die von seiten der angler genannt werden. Das ist leider zu wenig - wenn man ein besatz vornehmen will, da man einen eingriff in der natur macht. Die personen, die zuständig sind für den besatz,  die sollten schon etwas ahnung haben und dieses ist auch noch zu wenig. Dieses
besitzen kaum angler - das ist nicht schlimm - jedoch sollte man dann die finger davon lassen und einen einen fachmann fragen. Wenn man dieses nicht macht, sollte man nicht mehr angeln, da man die angelei mit anderen augen betrachtet. Ein fachmnan ist aber nicht einer, der eine fischereiprüfung bestanden hat und ein hechtmontage von einer dorschmontage unterscheiden kann und einen drilling vom gummischwanz und sich jetzt ein gewässer gepachtet hat und dann ins netz geht um ein ratschlag zu bekommen. Er bekommt viele auch 16 jährige werden antworten. 
Ich will damit nur sagen, das ganz schnell probleme auftreten können und wenn man dieses nicht verstehen will, dann kann man nicht helfen.
Hier muss ein fachmann hin !

Ich war zuständig für den besatz und obmann von etwa 20 gewässerwarten und wenn ich auf die mitglieder der vereine gehört hätte, dann könntest du heute über die fische laufen.
Und es wären alle grossen arten vertreten, ob sie heimisch sind oder nicht, dass spielt keine rolle wenn sie an der angel nur einen schönen drill geben.
Nun habe ich etwas erfahrung und oft auch ein gewässer elektrisch abgefischt um festzustellen, welche fische sind denn eigentlich dort und auch den draht zu den wissenschaftlern und dadurch auch eine gewisse macht und konnte somit all diese über 1000 träume der mitglieder vernichten bzw. einige erfüllen - und somit zählte das gewässer zu den besten fischgewässern des landes. Jedoch waren es nur heimische fischarten die wir besetzt haben und ein ausgewogenen bestand und alle waren zufrieden - fische und angler - auch bedrohte kleinfischarten haben wir besetzt, den waller nicht, Aber ich habe für alle fischarten gute fangplätz zur hand - sie liegen nicht immer vor der Haustür, was jeder sich wünscht am liebsten im wohnzimmer mit bier und fernsehen. 
Das geht aber leider nicht - schade sonst hätten wir überall waller. 

@Dorschgreifer

Du hast ja so recht 

Normal müsste man jetzt lesen. Danke für den vorschlag - wir werden fachleute hinzuziehen.

Wenn nicht, sollte man sie in der badewanne aussetzten, dann muss man nicht mehr laufen und macht keinen fehler in der natur.

Wir können jetzt aber auch noch 1000 antworten lesen - von angler zu angler - da kommt freude auf.
Ich lasse mich gerne belehren

Viele grüsse äus dänemark


----------



## Dolli (17. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

So da bin ich mal wieder.
Ich freue mich sehr über die Menge der Meinungen.
Auch wenn es etwas verwirrt...grins*

Zum Stand der Dinge:

Welsbesatz liegt auf Eis...wir haben es geschafft das der Vorstand einen vom Verband holt. Und wenn der OK sagen sollte- geht es in die 2. Runde. 
(pers. Anmerkung: Das event. OK werden wir von Ihm schriftlich fordern, wollen doch mal sehen ob die jungs vom Verband die Verantwortung tragen wollen#d 
)
Zudem habe ich fast alle vom Vorstand sowie viele viele Mitglieder durch Aufklärung umstimmen können.:vik: 

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.!!


----------



## Gardenfly (17. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Was sagt eigentlich euer Gewässerwart zu allem ?
Der sollte aufgrund seiner Ausbildung eigentlich alleine entscheiden, Besatz ist Undemokratisch, Mehrheitsentscheidungen nur wenn alle vom Fach sind.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Was sagt eigentlich euer Gewässerwart zu allem ?
> Der sollte aufgrund seiner Ausbildung eigentlich alleine entscheiden, Besatz ist Undemokratisch, Mehrheitsentscheidungen nur wenn alle vom Fach sind.


Dann zeig mir mal bitte noch den Verein, wo das tatsächlich so praktiziert wird! Sowas suche ich schon seeehr lange... |rolleyes


----------



## Leif (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal bitte noch den Verein, wo das tatsächlich so praktiziert wird! Sowas suche ich schon seeehr lange... |rolleyes



Hi du.

Wir sollten mal ein Buch herausbringen "Demokratie im Angelverein"


----------



## Marlin1 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Hallo Foolish,

es gibt schon so Vereine ! Aber zugegebenermaßen sehr wenige.

Das ändert sich aber gerade, da bei uns in Hessen für alle Gewässer
1er und 2ter Ordnung nun Hegepläne erstellt und dem Regierungspräsidium zur Genehmigung vorgelegt werden müßen ! 

Das führt bei alteingessenen   und sehr erfahrenen Vereinen und Gewässerwarten   vorsichtig gesagt zu leichten Irritationen. |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Manchmal, aber nicht oft, haben auch Behördenvorschriften ihr gutes.

Jetzt werden die Vereine wenigstens mal gezwungen Gewässerwarte ausbilden zu lassen, oder viel Geld für fremden Sachverstand zu bezahlen,
um Hegepläne mit Erfolgsauasichten erstellen zu lassen.
Du wirst kaum glauben, welche Wertigkeiten ausgebildete Gewässerwarte in ihren Vereinen jetzt bekommen haben.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## SchwalmAngler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Das ändert sich aber gerade, da bei uns in Hessen für alle Gewässer 1er und 2ter Ordnung nun Hegepläne erstellt und dem Regierungspräsidium zur Genehmigung vorgelegt werden müßen !



"Müssten" ist wohl der bessere Ausdruck dafür. 

Ich persönlich bin ja auch ein Verfechter dieser Vorgehensweise und ich empfände es als eine sehr positive Entwicklung, da so endlich mal ein Gewässer als Ganzes betrachtet werden müsste und nicht jeder Verein sein eignes Süppchen kochen würde. Die Aufstellung von Hegeplänen für ein gewässer bzw. eine gewässerregion könnte und würde viele Missstände beseitigen (zumindest auf lange Sicht).

Jedoch ist das Ganze momentan wohl absolut nicht finanzierbar und es gibt auch seitens unserer Politiker bisher noch keine Rechtsverordnung die laut §24Abs5 des HFischG  vorgeschrieben ist.

Auf Deutsch gesagt ist das Ganze eigentlich fürn Eimer und ob das Thema jemals angefasst und durchgesetzt werden wird steht immer noch in den Sternen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Das ändert sich aber gerade, da bei uns in Hessen für alle Gewässer 1er und 2ter Ordnung nun Hegepläne erstellt und dem Regierungspräsidium zur Genehmigung vorgelegt werden müßen !
> ...
> Jetzt werden die Vereine wenigstens mal gezwungen Gewässerwarte ausbilden zu lassen, oder viel Geld für fremden Sachverstand zu bezahlen, um Hegepläne mit Erfolgsauasichten erstellen zu lassen.


Hallo Marlin,
auch in NRW müss(t)en (wie SchwalmAngler so treffend ergänzte) seit einiger Zeit Hegepläne erstellt werden. Blöderweise gibt es keine Vorgaben über Umfang und Inhalt eines solchen Plans, so dass viele nen etwas ausführlicheren Besatzvorschlag (meist nur für das aktuelle Jahr) einreichen. |rolleyes 
Hier bestehet meines Erachtens nach noch großer Nachholbedarf, auch wenn ich es nicht ganz so hoffnungslos sehe:
Denn es gibt auch die positiven Beispiele einiger weniger Vereine, die ein ernsthaftes Interesse an ihrem Gewässer zeigen und sich Rat von Fachleuten holen. So werde ich auch dieses Jahr wieder einige Gewässer untersuchen um mit den Vereinen einen vernünftigen Hegeplan zu erstellen.


----------



## Marlin1 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

Hallo Foolish,

hier in Hessen ist das nicht so einfach. Es wurden in der Anfangszeit massenweise Hegepläne abgelehnt. Auch heute noch liegt die Erfolgsquote bei Neueingereichten kaum bei 50 %. Vieleicht liegt die hohe Ablehnungquote ja auch an unseren Fischereiberatern ???:vik: :vik: 

Häufigste Ursache der Ablehnungen sind, keine oder unvollständige Daten der Gewässerbiologie. Keine oder unzureichende Daten der Gewässer Flora und Fauna. 

Also da muß schon ein wenig Gehirnschmalz investiert werden !

Wenn ich ja Zeit hätte, könnte man sich da ein schönes Zubrot verdienen. Aber wenn ihr die Vorgabe in Nordrhein Westfahlen auch habt, wird sicher auch dort die Qualitätsanforderung an die Hegepläne bald steigen.
Soetwas dauert meistens ein bischen, aber dann .........

 Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Gardenfly (30. April 2007)

*AW: Welsbesatz ratsam?*

So da ich jetzt weiss um welches Gewässer es geht kann ich nur folgendes sagen : für Welse ein tick zu kalt, also Vermehrung nur, wenn man noch mehr heiße Luft produziert (was ja nicht Schuld der Welse ist), sonnst Vermehrung so gut wie ausgeschlossen, Abwuchsrate trotz Massen an Rotaugen und Barsch eher mau.
Ihr soltet aber auf alle Fälle was gegen die Rotaugen unternehmen, sonnst kippt der See bald wegen Sauerstoffmangels um.
P.S. falls du am Samstag da warst und kaum was gefangen hast, kaum war Ruhe eingekehrt waren die Rotaugen am laichen, und das Gerät einiger läßt nicht darauf schliessen das sie Rotaugen fangen wollten/oder mit Haien verwechselt haben.


----------

